# Transmission intermittently stuck in 1st gear



## jackchoo (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi, having some really annoying problems with my S13 auto tranny.

Symptoms :- after a stop light and starting move off, sometimes, it refuses to shift into second gear. So I end up revving it up to 5k+ and still to no avail. Sometimes it kicks in after a few revs but normally it does not help. The only thing that seems to help is if I stopped the car, turn off the engine and restart it again. Voila, it drives normally.

Is my auto tranny on the way out? I just did a flush and filled it with new oil about a month ago. I suspect that something electronic is acting up since 'restarting' the engine seems to solve it.

Appreciate any ideas! Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jackchoo said:


> Hi, having some really annoying problems with my S13 auto tranny.
> 
> Symptoms :- after a stop light and starting move off, sometimes, it refuses to shift into second gear. So I end up revving it up to 5k+ and still to no avail. Sometimes it kicks in after a few revs but normally it does not help. The only thing that seems to help is if I stopped the car, turn off the engine and restart it again. Voila, it drives normally.
> 
> ...


The A/T control unit could be malfunctioning. Check all related harness connectors for tightness. If you've got an FSM, there's a diagnostic procedure that you could run through which gives you flashing codes on the OD indicator light.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

also check that the TPS is working correctly


----------



## jackchoo (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks....can anyone tell me where the control unit is? and how do I access it. I'll check the harnesses. 

How do I check whether the TPS is working?


----------

